# Costco Shelving Rack as Tank Stand?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I'm thinking about picking up a tank like a 60p (24" long) and am mulling over cheap options for a stand. The Petsmart ones seem expensive and not that sturdy.

I'd like to build my own stand but I don't have the tools/space.

Has anyone tried using one of these shelving units from Costco?
Trinity NSF 4-Tier Dark Bronze All Purpose Shelving Rack

I figure the rating of 300lbs / shelf should be fine for a 20 gallon tank.

I could put a thick piece of plywood on the shelf with the aquarium along with a foam mat.

Is this a crazy idea? I actually don't mind the look of it.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

These ones are much better - stronger:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/costco-racks-ok-use-tank-stand-19644/

Using them 3 years now with no probs.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes fine for 20s. I had them
Sideways. I had the red ones. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Used to use the same one for a breeding set up. 9 - 5g tanks and a 29g grow out.
Worked great, just make sure the shim/wedges are properly seated or you'll end up with a wet rabbit as I did with http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-sons-low-cost-27g-aquarium-77154/

Still have it, but now its used as a plant stand.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

Kimrocks, wow, those definitely look like sturdier stands! I don't think I have room for something that big though haha.



> Worked great, just make sure the shim/wedges are properly seated or you'll end up with a wet rabbit as I did with My "son's" low cost 27G aquarium


Haha, I remember reading your thread a while ago. That sounds like quite the scene.


----------

